# maumee 3-24



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Fished buttonwood for 3 hours this morning. Managed two nice jacks. They hit on white heads with chartreuse tails. Three foot leaders. Snagged several others. There are plenty of fish, I think the cold last night gave them some lockjaw this morning. Should be really good this afternoon with the cold front coming and temps rising today. Get out there and get em!

Also, dnr busted some snaggers directly to my right. They are out in full force so dont be dumb and fish legal. 

Ill try to get a pic on here this afternoon.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey everybody look...there are walleyes in the maumee...come one, come all..and bring a friend or 10!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Better keep it on the down low collegekid this is the only means BFG has to feed his family. Not to many people know about the walleye run!
It cracks me up that this is a forum about fishing and you have guys like BFG that crap their pants every time someone uses this site like it was intended. You guys should get a little mafia like gang together.You could also jump the bait shop guys who offer info on where to fish and how to catch them. Buttonwood is a secrete place too. Most people cant even see it without "magic seeing public fishing spot dust".
From now on collegekid I would stick to barbershop discussions in this forum and DO NOT speak of fishing what so ever. If you must talk about fishing then be very vague. Something like....Ohio 3-24 caught fish with pole. If you want to talk details about your proud fishing trips you have to PM people.Its kind of like e-mailing people and not even using this site.


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

Edit


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

chet said:


> I dint think I've ever seen so many people on the river before. It's pretty nuts this year. And hey, its O.K. to pick up some trash on your way out.


Wait till you see the river towards the end of the white bass run and there will be trash everywhere. I tried to get people together last year for a clean up after the run but it seemed everyone was to busy eating thier walleye. Bring a bag with you and on your way out fill it up with trash. Tight Lines FFBG


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

well sorry!!! I am just attempting to not be one of the people that only asks for secret spots on this site and actually contribute to helping others catch fish. I usually am a question person, but thought I should contribute to helping others for once. There is plenty of room down at the river for everyone. Maybe the maumee river "pros" should stop acting like they own the river. I'm also a member of the walleyerun site and the "pros" have no trouble posting all of their secrets on there. 

FISH the MAUMEE NOW! LOTS of FISH.

I hope great success for all.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

The guys that leave trash are the same one's that NEED walleye to feed their families!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I think we are seeing alot more people because alot of people are laid off and have more time to fish. It is a fairly cheap thing to do if you have most of the gear already. I made the trip to Buttonwood on Saturday morning and was amazed by all the people. All in all though I was fortunate enough to be fishing by really cool people and had no problems. I can understand the frustration with all the people though I can imagine what it will be like when we hit the peak of the run, just grin and bear it. Good fishing


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

your also seeing alot more because the word is getting out. last year, i saw a vehicle from NC with surf rod holders on the bumper. he just got in earlier that morning, invited by his friend...but i got a brother, his foster brother, and my nephew coming in april for a week from delaware on a monday i'll join them on a tuesday nite..this is their third season. be good/good fish'n.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Wow, I can't believe someone would get mad about a post on the walleye run. He must be pullin our leg. 

If not, tell Ohio Game & Fish to pull their advertising by Wood County. Says something about tons of fish from the mega '03 class with plenty of fish ohio walleye 10lb. plus.:F So anyone who gets that magazine knows all about it. Wood county must make some $$$ off the run.


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

I do not think that any one should be pointed out for putting a report on here. I am sure people who are doing the complaining-Originally joined this site to get info-to learn-and to become a better fisherman---Now that they are they don't want to share---That is sad---But the run is well known, it is crowded every year----Any one looking for seclusion and tranquility---Do not fish the Maumee River walleye run---Cause you sure in the heck ain't gonna find it---lol-----Thank you all for sharing your success---Keep the reports coming that is what keeps this site going and the friendships building.

Mike

http://trophyoutdooradventures.com


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I can understand BFG's frustration. The "locals" that fish the run year after year normally have the river to themselves untill April. The guys that fish in March from out of town are normally seasoned guys that work together with the locals. This year it has been an unexpected rush of people that is not normally seen untill sometime in April. 

Nobody "owns" the river. It is just frustrating having such a large group of people who have little or no expirence fishing the run show up so early. I honestly have never seen it so crowded so early. I have no problem with whoever wants to fish but it seems that alot of folks have shown up with little or no respect for others. The attitudes of some people really baffle me. We are all there to fish, why turn it into a shouting match. Patience is the key. You are going to get tangled with other fisherpeople and lose gear. Deal with it like an adult or stay home.

I have had "issues" with people in the past but it was always worked out. I have never seen a fistfight in hundreds of trips there but I think it will happen a few times this year. Fishing is supposed to be fun, smile and try and have a good time.

ANOTHER TIP WOULD BE TO TAKE A FEW MINUTES TO CLEAN UP SOME OF THE JUNK LESS RESPECTFUL PEOPLE HAVE LEFT BEHIND. THE BANK IS NOT A TRASH CAN. I can only clean up some much chit by myself


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

Umm....nobody's working in the area-what else do they have to do? 


There are indeed more peeps than usual down there; I went Sat and was amazed. Decent peeps fishing around me but most were clueless about what they were doing. They need to hand out a 'how-to' guide to everyone at the popular access sites.

Fishing next to someone who knows how to do a classic drift... absolutely priceless! 

But ya, it is what it's always been. Meat fishing. Take it for what it's worth; I know that going in so I don't get too upset...usually......


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

One of the things I've noticed this year about the run is that I'm seeing more and more guys using big catfish poles for the run, which makes absolutely no sense. There was one guy at the fort with a big ugly stik catfish combo that seemed to get caught on every cast. He was prolly using a 1 oz weight too. Not to mention I have pulled in several lines that were 30 yards long out in the river already, must have been cut at the rod. I had also noticed alot of out of towners this year, it seemed like every guy I talked to was staying here a few days and leaving. It seemed like alot of guys were asking for help this year. One good thing I have been seeing though is the ODNR is out in force this year. A game warden came up to me and was doing a survey as I was leaving, and I gave him all the information he needed about how my fishing was today, then he pointed over to where another game warden had this guy pulled over. He had told me the guy had kept 6 fish, and all of the fish were snagged. They had confiscated all of his gear and fish. They had been watching the man all day. If you don't fish legally it will catch up to you. These are prolly the same guys leaving trash all over the place.


----------



## jb1136 (Sep 29, 2007)

I heard that the warden can take your boat too, in extreme cases . has anybody heard about a boat being confiscated?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

jb1136 said:


> I heard that the warden can take your boat too, in extreme cases . has anybody heard about a boat being confiscated?


a couple seasons ago a father and son on their maiden voyage in a BRAND NEW boat decided to keep i think 240 perch!!!!! boat was forfited to the dnr...and if i remember the story correct he hadnt even made the first payment on it!!!!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Listen...I have zero problems with someone posting a report. I'll post lake reports, but I have no reason to post river reports, as what I would be posting would be redundant to what everyone else is posting. 

I call it like I see it, and the past week has been worse than I have EVER seen it down there. Not to mention...there are THOUSANDS of guys fishing..but we're reading A FEW reports. You know what that means? A lot of guys aren't catching anything, as witnessed by myself on Saturday and Sunday. 

Guys walking out with nothing on their stringers, telling us on the way in.."good luck...it sucked..."

I just get frustrated when I see guys put up stuff that would indicate that the walleyes are going to jump on their stringer if they do nothing more than come up and throw a jig in the water. Not saying that is what the original poster did in this case, but I think enough of you have been around long enough to recall what I am referencing. 

The run started a solid 10 days early this year as a result of the flooding that happened in early March. Just my opinion...but it's gonna get tough for awhile now...that first batch of fish that came up has had the ever living snot kicked out of them for the last 10 days...and they haven't been replaced with fresh fish as far as I can tell. Maybe this rain from last night and today will help the situation. 

I apologize for coming off as a jerk...but if you had fished where I have fished the last three times out..you would understand what I am saying.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yesterday at buttonwood we had a couple morons who wanted to stand 15 yards out farther then the rest of the line.I didnt even feel like fighting it and moved downstream.


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

edit


----------



## beach5 (May 27, 2008)

Honest report from a three year "veteran". I was out 5 of the last 6 days and only came home with fish twice. No limits either. It is tough with all the people, snags and a limited knowledge of the river. I have lost tons of tackle-that river is wreck IMO, we need a good flush. They sure aren't jumping on my stringer. 

I haven't had many problems with people, except for the "stand 15' in front of everbody guy" since the river levels have come down.

I'll still be going out, but I'm 15 minutes away. I wouldn't drive far for this zoo.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Can someone post a pic of this i have neverben there and dont intend on going but would love to see it. The Good the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Littlelunker (Mar 20, 2009)

I've hit it 4 times so far this year, driving every time from Findlay (about 45 miles one way). I'm kinda making up for last year, I missed the run completely due to work and a broken ankle. Aside from last year, I've been doing the run every year for a long time. This so far has been my worse year, only foul hooked-released a couple, haven't brought anything home for dinner yet. 

I understand the frustration of some of the people here, but also look at it this way... We're "Fisherman", why would we want to come on here and "brag" about not catching anything? lol. We're notorious for making up whoppers to cover for the bad luck we have. As a couple of others have said though, I'm just glad to be breathing and to get out in the middle of nature on the river, no matter if they are jumping on my rig on not.

I'm one of the laid off guys, and its true, Fishing is fairly cheap and a good way to take your mind off the harsh conditions most of us are feeling right now. 

On a side note, with the river being heavily fished right now, and the low push we've gotten from the weather not bringing in fresh schools, I'm very glad to see the ODNR out enforcing the rules. There's no reason to get greedy or foolish, fishing is as much fun as it is sport, and everyone should be out there trying to have a good time, not taking over limits and illegals.

I'm taking a couple days off, hoping to see some more fish come in from the lakes. Probably be up again Friday, and maybe in the boat this weekend.


----------



## jb1136 (Sep 29, 2007)

jshbuckeye said:


> Can someone post a pic of this i have neverben there and dont intend on going but would love to see it. The Good the Bad and the Ugly


http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/954/img3444e.jpg


----------



## rightybuckmaster (May 22, 2008)

Ya I have noticed that it has been packed on the river, though this is my first year I was with a seasoned veteran that told me what to do all the way. I have always wanted to give the "run" a shot, but this is the first year I have had the chance to do it. Its also good to see the DNR out in full force when I was there. And also thanks to the guys on the river for being so courteous to me as, this being my first time out there....
Brent


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

i consider this my (deer camp) of fishing...lol...rent a motel, drink in the evenings, fish during the day, chat with people...if you limit, outstanding, if not,,,,well you've had a relaxing day...standing waist deep in water. you've made an acquaintence no doubt. "what happens at the maumee, stays at the maumee!" and if you drive a long way to get there, be courteous, respectfull, never litter...go to FRICKERS in the evening.. and if you don't catch any fish...well...sometimes they don't bite, even if they say they are.. -ya'll be good/good fish'n- see me at the river.....


----------



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

I went out yesterday and got skunked for the first time I can remember. What I did not understand was the 4 fellas to my right were culling thier stringers, it was that good for them. I thought maybee it was that I was not falling into the hole where the fish lay. Well, I proved that wrong as they left and I slid to my right and still came up empty. I ussually am the fella to the right catching fish... hhhmmm?? I even took thier advice and went up to a 4 to 5 foot leader like they were using. The one fella fished that hole for 30 years he said and he said that the long leaders were the trick. I cannot argue with full stringers.

So, all in all, Yesterday was not my day is all I can figure.

FISHIN............ not CATCHIN


----------



## lilyandstump (Mar 23, 2009)

We live locally and have been watching the stringers comming out and Tues. 7 Wed. looked very good! And big ones.


----------



## lilyandstump (Mar 23, 2009)

If you know of anyone that is looking for a place to spend the night, we have a New Bed and Breakfast in Grand Rapids, ohio on the Maumee and we are doing a Fisherman's Special right now. 419-615-7144


----------



## basscatcher82 (Jul 7, 2006)

I agree with BFG. Fishing the river is not easy and they will not jump in your net. This is my fourth year doing the run and the thing that surprises me is the people that come out with the zebco 202, 10' surf rods, or basically the people who don't know what they are doing. I have no problems with the crowds of people as long as they have a general concept of the drift and are polite. It is the rude people standing 15' out past the line and don't really know the sportsman rules of the river. It makes it much more enjoyable to be fishing the river with those who understand how to drift and get the concept of it. I have been up to the river 6 times this year and have caught my fair share of fish so far this early. They are in there. If you plan on making a trip for the first time ask a lot of questions or go with someone else that fishes the river. If you go by yourself ask the person on either side of you they generally will help you out. I know I would because you understanding it helps me to fish with less problems.


----------



## hawaiianfisherman (Jan 28, 2009)

went out 3-24 for my second time on the river..and man i had the time off my life...second cast hooked into a nice one, me and my pops-in-law limited out by 9, started at sun up, fished till about 11 and was jus killing it, probably caught about 15, used white twisty, with an orange float jig, across button wood...going back out tommorow..........THANK YOU FISHING GODS...


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

was up there tuesday and wednesday limited out by 9:30 on tues fished till 3 caught a total of 15 hooked fish and 1 fouled wedsnesday was a totally different story fish from daylight till 7 and didnt catch my first fish till around 4 and only caught two legal and snagged 1 seen people catching them though hope this rain will bring it up goodluck


----------

